

YC Submission - kladkonew

Looking at video views for my yc submission<p>One view on April 7
Two views on April 8<p>All from California (not a surprise)<p>Can any useful information be deduced from this?)<p>Should have implanted a retargeting cookie ...
======
pkfields
That would have been a good idea. I just checked ours April 6th and 9th.

